# Wlan Atheros

## kosovafan

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Samsung NC10 und habe Gentoo jetzt auch auf dem Netbook installiert. Irgendwie klappt es aber mit dem WLAN nicht, der scheint vom System deaktiviert zu sein, den man kann WLAN nicht einmal mit den Systemtasten wieder aktivieren. Im Handbuch habe ich ein entsprechendes Howto gefunden, im Kernel sind die entsprechenden Treiber fest eingebaut. 

```

gentoo-mobile linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch wo es hackt. Wie gesagt im Kernel sind alle Atheros Treiber

fest eingebaut. 

Hat jemand Rat?

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Finswimmer

Was passiert denn, wenn du iwconfig bzw. ifconfig eingibst?

Wird das Device überhaupt angezeigt? Zeig mal die Ausgabe von dmesg.

Bei bestimmten Karten muss man auch erst vorher "ifconfig wlan0 up" eingeben, damit sie gefunden werden. (Sofern der Adapter wlan0 heißt)

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo

```

gentoo-mobile ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

gentoo-mobile ~ # dmesg | grep ath

[    1.410149] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.412647] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.412727] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[    1.921361] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x68

[    1.921367] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    1.921375] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    1.921379] ath: Regpair used: 0x68

[    1.922997] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

[    1.926079] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[    2.213658] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

```

```

gentoo-mobile ~ # dmesg | grep wlan

[   13.778441] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   76.018396] wlan0: authenticate with 74:31:70:68:40:f2 (try 1)

[   76.020060] wlan0: authenticated

[   76.020158] wlan0: associate with 74:31:70:68:40:f2 (try 1)

[   76.031375] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 74:31:70:68:40:f2 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   76.031386] wlan0: associated

[   76.032925] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   76.093404] wlan0: deauthenticating from 74:31:70:68:40:f2 by local choice (reason=3)

[  103.839597] wlan0: direct probe to 00:24:fe:ad:06:dc (try 1/3)

[  103.842024] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  103.848320] wlan0: authenticate with 00:24:fe:ad:06:dc (try 1)

[  103.852417] wlan0: authenticated

[  103.852512] wlan0: associate with 00:24:fe:ad:06:dc (try 1)

[  103.858348] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:fe:ad:06:dc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  103.858359] wlan0: associated

[  103.963128] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:fe:ad:06:dc by local choice (reason=3)

```

Ich habe das mit NetworkManager probiert aber das funktioniert nicht, funktioniert nicht mal 

wirklich mit der Wired Connection. 

NetworkManager weil ich oft unterwegs bin und die Wlan Netze sich entsprechend ändern. 

Aber erstmal muss Wlan irgendwie laufen bevor man das nächste Prob angeht. 

MFG

Silvio

----------

## stretchdude

Kommt bei iwlist scan (bzw. iwlist wlan0 scan) etwas Brauchbares raus? Also irgendwelche Netze die er-scannt werden können!? Das würde bedueten, dass das Wlan hardwareseitig schon mal funktioniert. 

Dann ist es nur noch eine Konfigurationsfrage. Da würde ich mich vielleicht langsam vortasten. Ich hatte schon oft Ärger mit (K)Networkmanager wenn im Router WPA/WPA2, also beides, erlaubt war. In dem Fall hat mir geholfen mit WPA_Supplicant eine Verschlüsselung zu erzwingen. Längerfristig, und falls du die Möglichkeit hast, hat es mir auch schon geholfen im Router auf WPA zu stellen, dem Networkmanager das Netzwerk beizubringen und hinterher im Router wieder beides zu erlauben. Dann werden die gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten benutzt und diese unschlüssigkeit tritt nicht mehr auf.

----------

